
Show HN: E-Book Site for Classics - kermittd
http://brainab.com/index.html
======
dschep
What does this add that Project Gutenberg doesn't provide? And how is an
"Apple ePub" different from a standard ePub file?

~~~
kermittd
I would say a more intuitive/modern interface. I did not know ePub was a
general standard as I had always used it in the context of Apple books.

------
Immortalin
Another similar site:
[https://standardebooks.org/](https://standardebooks.org/)

~~~
kermittd
Yep there's a ton! The one you've linked I have seen before as well

------
kermittd
Hi HN,

The creator of the project here.

This is a major update to a project I submitted a year ago. At the time I
could not develop nor set up a website and let Weebly do the heavy lifting.
This caused a ton of technical issues and held up the project but since then I
have learned the basics of front-end development.

Finally, I recently was able to integrate the Algolia API to add a working
search feature to the project.

Now that I have (somewhat) the skill and some free time I plan to make rapid
progress throughout the summer!

